# Graco hvlp??



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Are the Graco Finish Pro HVLP 9.5's worth a darn?

I happened to pick one up at an auction today with two guns and doubles of everything. 

Wondering if it is worth messing around with, maybe I could paint machines with it or something.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

IMO one of the best turbine units on the market. I used one for over 5 years for approx 8 hours per week and it never skipped a beat. Wash the pre filter when it gets dirty and you will not have to buy the big filter for many years. 

What kind of guns came with it? Are they edge guns?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They look like the edge guns. I will have to check.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

i have one, its great.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

So it wasn't a waste of 55 bucks?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice guns, I hate the whine of the turbine.

Tom


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice score.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Nice guns, I hate the whine of the turbine.
> 
> Tom


 I started my shop with a Titan turbine and gun. We used it for about 2 years, & then converted it to a conversion gun. Shortly after, we added pots. To me it's a no brainer. 
I have a few Grayco HVLP guns laying around that came with about 6 pots I picked up for about 100 bks total. We haven't had time to try them out yet. They were from a very big shop auction. I expect them to be very good guns.

Pots allow you to spray thicker material than cup guns. Higher gun air pressure allows you to shoot thicker materials also.

Nice score!:thumbup:
Joe


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The Graco turbine has a much higher pitched whine than any other turbine I've used. 

I do use pressure pots when necessary. 

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Huh.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Huh.


Not sure what the huh is so;

The 9.5 turbine has a high pitched whine, I find it very annoying.

Pressure pots are used in place of a cup. The material is placed in the pot, air pressure applied to the pot, fluid is delivered to the air cap via a hose that connects from pot to where cup would be. In your case atomization air would be supplied by the turbine.

To


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't keep up with sprayer talk, I am a hand finish kind of guy. Sprayed stuff looks out of place in the houses I tend to work on.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

Pressure pots are good if you plan on doing a lot of finishing, I know i will get argument over this, but there is too much cleaning with them as opposed to a cup gun. What you have I use extensively on cabinet doors, railing components you name it. Yes it takes a little more time filling the cup up. With a quart cup I can spray 40 doors one side re filling it once. At $55 you did well, you can spray cabinet doors to a school bus and all in between with what you have. Happy spraying.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I find the pot or just cup on the gun the same to clean. 

My pot does have a stainless steel liner that makes it very easy to return the product back to the container. Once the cleaning fluid is in the pot all you need is air pressure to get the product from hose to container, continue running cleaning fluid until you feel the system is clean. 

My guns have PPS system, I made up a flushing bottle for them. Use it when I've been shooting with the cup.

Tom


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

carzie said:


> Pressure pots are good if you plan on doing a lot of finishing, I know i will get argument over this, but there is too much cleaning with them as opposed to a cup gun. What you have I use extensively on cabinet doors, railing components you name it. Yes it takes a little more time filling the cup up. With a quart cup I can spray 40 doors one side re filling it once. At $55 you did well, you can spray cabinet doors to a school bus and all in between with what you have. Happy spraying.


 No argument here
We only have to clean out our cup guns that we use for pigmented paints, and stains. We are in the process of adding more pots for some of that, because we do a lot of certain stains and paint. They will be dedicated to each product. We never have to clean out our pots.

Field work is a different animal than what we deal with. Turbines work out nicer in the field. In a shop, I would assume most have a 2 to 5 hp compressor around. Conversion guns are light years nicer to work with, than using a turbine, in many ways.

Years ago, I used to see some turbines in the field. Today, it's virtually all high pressure spray, other than back rolling walls as they are sprayed.

For the kind of work that Warner does, I would think that he would mostly be doing primers in the shop, with the top coats being brushed in the field.

Sorry for the detour.
He will learn to like his spray gun setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I wouldn't mind being able to shoot a screen door or storm window or sash 

might work out for painting some machinery


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

I would like the conversion gun but I'm in the process of winding down so it's an expense I can live without, my hvlp turbine works fine and the finish I get is second to none. If it were not for the winding down then yes I would go conversion, I have 5 turbine guns. The pot set up would be nice too but I don't shoot a lot of one product, usually I have a primer in 1 gun, different colors in a few others and a dedicated clear and besides the primer there are no same colors or clears, it always varies.

Warner... if they're edge guns and don't have the artisan control you might want to invest in it, otherwise you will be limited to full fan.

Sorry for deviation as well but that unit you picked up for $55 around here would run about $1500 for turbine and 2 guns. New of course.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I plugged it in today and turned it on. It made noises like it was working, so i turned it off.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They are edge guns and what the heck is the artisan control.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They are edge guns and what the heck is the artisan control.


It controls the artisan.


----------

